# برمجة الـ Microcontroller بالـ MikroBasic



## Error101 (28 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله


بعد تجربة طويلة مع المتحكمات و استخدام الاسمبلي في البداية ثم المحاولة مع C-compilers
و تعقيدات الـ C
توصلت لأسهل Compiler على ما اعتقد و هو MikroBasic او MikroPascal
هذا موقع الشركة للتنزيل :
http://www.mikroelektronika.co.yu/english/
و بوجود مكتبة واسعة للبرنامج من الاجراءات الجاهزة تصبح الامور بمنتهى السهولة





اجراءات البرنامج كما في الصورة تتضمن :
الاظهار على الـ LCD :63: 
و التحويل ADC 
و الاتصال التسلسلي
تعديل عرض النبضة PWM
.
.
.
.

و الكثير .... كما هو مبين يساركم

:31: اذا كان هناك استفسارات سأحاول الاجابة قدر ما استطيع
و لا تنسونا من دعوة صالحة​


----------



## Error101 (28 أغسطس 2006)

بالمناسبة لم اجد كراك يعمل لهذا البرنامج
و البرنامج ينزل مجاناً بفعالية كاملة
لكن الحد يكون في استخدام ذاكرة البرنامج
مثلا : pic16f84 الصغير لا يوجد حد لاستخدام ذاكرة البرنامج
أما pic16f877 الاكبر يمكن كتابة برنامج حتى 25% من ذاكرة البرنامج
طبعاً سيكون هذا البرنامج معقداً حتى يستهلك اكثر من 25% و خصوصاً حسابات لاعداد معقدة Real
بالنتيجة يمكنك كتابة تطبيقات رائعة دون الوصول للحد
و ان وجد احدكم الكراك فلا يبخل علينا


----------



## Error101 (28 أغسطس 2006)

لاجراء تأخير في عمل المتحكم (المراوحة في المكان) و هو ما نحتاجه كثيراً
في الاسمبلي نحتاج لحلقة يدور فيها المايكرو حتى تحقق شرط كسرها
و تحتاج حنى لحسابات لحساب زمن التأخير
أما في MikroBasic فالاجراء جاهز 
مثلاً : للتأخير بالميللي ثانية التعليمة Delay_ms
للتأخير بالميكرو ثانية التعليمة Delay_us
الخ
متبوعة بالرقم بين()


----------



## خالد ماهر (28 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك
البرنامج ده فعلا حيخليني اقطع شوط كبير في الpic
انا حنزله دلوقتي واحاول ابتدي اتعلمه
وانشاء الله كمان حبتدي في الدائره بتاعة الprogrammer
واشكرك مره تانيه على تلبية طلبي


----------



## Error101 (28 أغسطس 2006)

اهلا اخي العزيز خالد دعوة صالحة منك تكفي
و ان كان لك اي استفسار ححاول اجاوبك حسب وقتي


----------



## TariqFarrah (28 أغسطس 2006)

جاري التنزيل
مشكور اخي على المجهود


----------



## Error101 (29 أغسطس 2006)

اهلا اخي طارق


----------



## Error101 (29 أغسطس 2006)

*بنية البرنامج*







و للموضوع تتمة​


----------



## Error101 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*سهولة التحويل التماثلي الرقمي Adc*

*program* Adc_Test*dim* temp_res *as word تعريف متحول من النوع وورد*main: ADCON1 = $80 _'تحديدالرجل و الجهد المرجعي بتعبئة المسجل المسؤول RA2,5v_ TRISA = $FF _' PORTA is input_ TRISB = $3F _' Pins RB7 and RB6 are output_ TRISD = $0 _' PORTD is output_ *while* TRUE temp_res = Adc_Read(2) PORTD = temp_res _' Send lower 8 bits to PORTD_ PORTB = *word*(temp_res >> 2) _' Send 2 most significant bits to PORTB_ *wendend*.


تخرب التنسيق............سأضعها على شكل صورة قريباً انشاء الله


----------



## Error101 (2 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## Error101 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

يمكن للسهولة . تعريف متحول word اي بايتين و ليكن temp_res مثلاً :
temp_res =Adc_Read(0) سحب القيمة من المحول
ss=(temp_res*(5000/1024)) الحساب للقيمة الحقيقية
حيث الجهد المرجعي 5 فولت = 5000 ميللي فولت
و 2^10=1024 عدد مستويات التكميم


----------



## Error101 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

نظراً لعدم الاهتمام :4: سيتوقف الشرح
لكن سابقى جاهزاً للرد على استفساراتكم قدر استطاعتي


----------



## السـاحر (5 سبتمبر 2006)

أعتقد أني لم ارى برنامج بقوته لحد الآن اتمنى ان تتابع فلقد عجبني جداً 
وأن كان لك خبره في برنامج البروتوس اتمنى انك ماترحمنا منه


----------



## Error101 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

السـاحر قال:


> أعتقد أني لم ارى برنامج بقوته لحد الآن اتمنى ان تتابع فلقد عجبني جداً
> وأن كان لك خبره في برنامج البروتوس اتمنى انك ماترحمنا منه


حسناًُ سأحاول المتابعة في أقرب فرصة
و بالنسبة للبروتوس فهو سهل جدا
فيكفي اختيار العناصر من مكتبته الضخمة و توصيلها ثم شغل
و اختيار العناصر يكون من الادوات في الجهة اليسارية
جرب هذه الازرار و بسرعة ستجد ما تبحث عنه


----------



## hozen (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*تحيه طيبه*

الاخ م / erreo:1: 
السلام عليكم 
فعلا البيسك اسهل من غيره بكتير وتعلمه سهل للغايه
واقول لك سير على بركه الله ودعك من اهتمام الاخرين فربما يأتى بعد زمن من 
يقدر ويستفيد من علمك :13: 
وتدخل ضمن حديث النبى الاعظم ( اذا مات ابن ادم انقطع عمله الى من ثلاث صدقه جاريه اوعلما ينتفع به او ولد صالح يدعو له )
فأخلص النيه لله
واحظر انا اغنى الاغنياء عن الشرك حديث قدسى
والسلام عليكم:14:


----------



## Error101 (10 سبتمبر 2006)

hozen قال:


> الاخ م / erreo:1:
> السلام عليكم
> فعلا البيسك اسهل من غيره بكتير وتعلمه سهل للغايه
> واقول لك سير على بركه الله ودعك من اهتمام الاخرين فربما يأتى بعد زمن من
> ...


و عليكم السلام أخي
نعم الكلام
لكني مشغول جداً هذه الايام . فعذراً و سأكون جاهزاً للمساعدة على قدر معرفتي
و ربما اتابع لاحقاً​


----------



## المهندس يحيى (6 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرالجزاء


----------



## م/احمد عبد السلام (17 يونيو 2007)

ارجو الاستفسار عن شاشة
graphic lcd
مع 

89s52
متحكم اتمل ارجو الرد من متخصص


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووورررررررر


----------



## بوغريب (5 يناير 2008)

مشكور جدا والله يوفقك


----------



## maaas76 (4 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فشلوم (5 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك اخى وفقنا ووفقك الله


----------



## hilal_bn (21 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## م ماتلاب (25 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هل لكم ان تشرحوا لنا كيفية استخدام البرنامج ؟؟
لانني لا اعرف شئ عن برمجة ال microcontroller
مهم جدا الاجابةعلى هذا السؤال ...
أرجوكم أخوتي ساعدوني


----------



## طارق (أبو بلال) (27 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم

أنا من مدة و أنا حابب أتعامل مع هذا البرنامج لكن كل مرة بأنزلو و بأبدا بدي اتعلم عليه بأبدا بالمثال الي بيفتح مباشرة عند أول تشغيل للبرنامج و هو "led_blinking"
بأعمل للبرنامج combile و بأستخدم برنامج ال PIC Simulation حتى اشوف كيف البورت بي بدو يعمل blinking كل ثانية لكن المفاجئة إن ما بيشتغل هيك

نفسي اعرف هل هذه مشكلة في الكود و البرنامج و لة شو 

يا ريت لو حد يجاوبني حتى تنفتح نفسي على استخدام هذا البرنامج


----------



## ناضمهمنا (28 أبريل 2008)

programation d'un microcotroller 16f84 qui affiche les seconde et les fraction secondes par compiel -c


----------



## ادور (29 أبريل 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررر كتير لكم ولكم كل التقدم ودوام النجاح


----------



## الاشاره الرقميه (4 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخي على هاد البرنامج وانتظر منك مزيد من الشرح عليه


----------



## beta (22 فبراير 2009)

هل هناك رابط مباشر للبرنامج


----------



## محمدالقبالي (22 فبراير 2009)

اخي الكريم Error101

من المعروف ان Micro Basic اسهل للمبرمجين من لغه assembly 

ولكن الذي مايعرف يبرمج بلغه assembly لن يكون عنده رؤيه واضحه عن كيفيه تنفيذ البرنامج وهنالك اوضاع معينه يستوجب فيها استعداء امر بلغه assembly عن طريق ASM command والتي تسمح باستعداء امر assembly داخل Micro Basic

انا انصح بتعلم assembly قبل تعلم البرمجه Micro Basic 

:59:​


----------



## محمدالقبالي (22 فبراير 2009)

بالنسبه للبرنامج PICBasic انشاء سوف ارفعه للملتقى وهو نسخه كامله يعني مافي حدود للاوامر 

وكذلك سوف ارفع الكتاب التعليمي عن البرمجه في PICBasic​


----------



## محمدالقبالي (23 فبراير 2009)

هذا رابط تحميل البرنامج كاملا مع الكراك

http://files.filefront.com/PICBasic+PROzip/;13349334;/fileinfo.html

ملاحظه:
بعد فك الضغط للمجلد ستجدون مجلدين الاول لتحميل البرنامج والثاني crack قم بنسخ جميع محتويات هذا المجلد وضعها في المجلد PBPDEMO مع استبدال المجلدات السابقه


وهذ كتاب Programming PIC Microcontrollers in BASIC0

http://rapidshare.com/files/201512690/Programming_PIC_Microcontrollers_in_BASIC0.PDF.html


----------



## ice storm (1 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
بليززززززززززززززز
اريد program مالpic16f873
الي بقدر بليز يرسلي باسرع وقت
ع الليميلي
[email protected]


----------



## rxjmo (15 مايو 2009)

محمدالقبالي قال:


> اخي الكريم Error101
> 
> من المعروف ان Micro Basic اسهل للمبرمجين من لغه assembly
> 
> ...



بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
كلام الأخ محمدالقبالي صحيح. كما أنه لا ينصح باستعمال هذا النوع من الـCompilers بالنسبة للبرامج صغيرة الحجم و µM ذات ذاكرة برنامج صغيرة الحجم. كما أن لغة Assembleur أو Assembly هي الأقرب للـµM لكن هذا لا يمنع استعمال الـBasic أو غيره للبرامج المعقدة و ذلك لربح الوقت و سهولة صيانة الـCode.
وهذه وصلات التحميل:
Compilers IDE : 8.5MB


:MikroBasic

[mikroBasic PRO for PIC 2009 build 1.45 [15.3MB
mikroBasic PRO for PIC 2009 User Manual : 4.2MB
Reference Guide for Basic language : 652KB
كراك MikroBasic في المرفقات​MikroC:
mikroC PRO for PIC 2009 build 1.6.5 : 14.4MB
mikroC PRO for PIC 2009 User Manual : 5.1MB
Reference Guide for C language : 529KB

MikroPascal:
mikroPascal PRO compiler for PIC 2009 build 1.4.0 : 15.3MB
mikroPascal PRO for PIC 2009 User Manual : 4.3MB
Reference Guide for Pascal language : 763KB

أرجو أن تحصل الإفادة للجميع و الله الموفق​


----------



## rxjmo (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أرجو المعذرة للخطأ الحاصل في بعض الروابط
الرابط المباشر لـ MikroC
الرابط المباشر لـ MikroPascal

الكراك في المرفقات


----------



## malbaraghithy (6 يوليو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا الموضوع المفيد و الله يجزيك كل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## malasgroup (8 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله بكم على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## امة الله س (18 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته​ 
مشروع تخرجي كان جهاز رسم قلب محمول يتصل بالكمبيوتر
استخدمت في صنعه ميكروكونترولر pic 18f4550
الميكرو امكانياته رائعة والمشروع نجح واستطاع ان يتصل باكمبيوتر usb
عن طريق الميكرو وكمان يسجل في الميموري وكسبت بيه المركز الرابع في مسابقة صنع في مصر
بس المشكلة ظهرت لما فكرت في تصنيعه وارجوالمساعدة في حلها وهي باختصار
1.البرنامج اللي استخدمته كان Proton IDE
,]وده مبيدعمش الميموري كارد فاضطرريت لاستخدام ميموري chip حجمها mega.5 دي كانت كفايه في البروتو تيب بس متنفعش ابدا في الجهاز النهائي و مفيش تشيبات اكبر من كدة علشان كدة فكرت اكتب نفس البرنامج بالميكروبيسك microbasic لان في حاجات تانية عاوزة اعملها متنفعش في البروتون بس معرفتش اعمل حاجة خالص في الميكروبيسك و يا ريت حد يعلمني مبادئه لذا ارجو المساعدة
المطلوب برمجته يعرض علي جرافيك LCD
ويخزن ويقرأ في ميموري كارد MMC
و يبعت للكمبيوتر خلال USB
انا ممكن اعملهم بنفسي بس حد يديني اساسيات التعامل مع البرنامج.
ويا ريت كمان نسخة كاملة منه


----------



## أحمد شراب (25 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخواني لديى سؤال كيف ممكن اظهر علي الlcd في pic18 مع برنامج الmikrobasic اسمي باللغة العربية
انا عرفت كيف ممكن انو كون حروف اسمي وحصلت علي الprocedure بتعت كل حرف لكن المشكلة انو عند وضعي لكل procedure خارج الmain اجد انه لا يمكن استدعاء الكل داخل الmain لاظهارها علي الlcd


----------



## عبدالمنعم غانم (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و زادك علما


----------



## طلو (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## mrfarag (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*نرجو التوضيح*

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك
ولكن اريد ان اعرف المكونات لأنى حاولت انفذ الموضوع على البروتيوز لم اعرف
فليتك تخبرنا عن الخطوات من البداية 
وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## ali19 (12 أبريل 2011)

لا استطيع تزيل هذا البرنامج الرجا شرح كيفية التنزيل


----------



## khoklland007 (19 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khoklland007 (19 أبريل 2011)

tankat


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (2 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز 
وتحياتي لك


----------



## الجندى2000 (1 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## الجندى2000 (1 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## مصطفى محمد حمودة (4 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ...شكرا على قبول العضوية في هذا المنتدى الرائع...عفوا الباتش للmicro basic لا يعمل لاكثر من 2k program memory ...demo lmit هت هناك باتش آخر مفعل


----------



## مصطفى محمد حمودة (4 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم اخ محمحد...رابط التحميل مع الكراك لا يعمل ...هل هناك من رابط جديد...و دمتم في رعاية الله و حفظه


----------



## مصعب علي95 (16 ديسمبر 2014)

اريد التحكم في مدة النبضة اي كلما انا ضاغظ يوجد نبضة وعندما ارع الضغطة ينقطع النبضة ومشكور


----------

